# [SOLVED] Adding large numbers of IPv6 addresses?

## bombcar

I know that /etc/conf.d/net supports:

```

config_eth0=(

   "172.20.20.21/24"

   "2001:0DB8:beaf::2/64"

   "2001:0DB8:beaf::7/64"

   "2001:0DB8:beaf::6/64"

   "2001:0DB8:beaf::5/64"

   "2001:0DB8:beaf::4/64"

   "2001:0DB8:beaf::3/64"

)

```

but is there an easier way? It looks like:

```
# Or you can use sequence expressions

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.{2..4}/24" )

# which does the same as above. 
```

would let me do:

```

config_eth0=(

   "172.20.20.21/24"

   "2001:0DB8:beaf::{2..7}/64"

)

```

Does anyone know if that will work?

----------

## bombcar

It works! I now have 100 IPv6 addresses! SSL!

----------

## bombcar

As a side note, it might be worth pointing out that "2001:0DB8:beaf::{1..100}/64" didn't necessarily do what might be expected; it used 1..100 as a decimal and so the IP addresses were not in order (as IPv6 expressed that way is hex), so it went from ::9 to ::10 and skipped ::A through ::F.

----------

## Mad Merlin

Yes, that's just globbing and is expanded by bash. Try this for example:

```
echo {1..100}
```

----------

